# ++++++Cielos del Perú++++++



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Excelente thread!*

Que buena idea, me encantó este thread. También comparto una gran fascinación por el cielo, ya sea las bellas puestas del sol en Lima o el hermoso cielo serrano, en fin... aquí mi aporte:

Desde mi casa, por Los Cipreses, sobre la Unidad Vecinal Nº 3









Sobre el Cusco









En Ollantaytambo









Sobre el Lago Sandoval en Tambopata









Otra del Lago Sandoval









Atardecer en el Callao desde el torreón del Real Felipe









En Miraflores, desde el faro









El sunset desde Miraflores


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Buenísimo este thread, es una conjunción de cieloamantes, los que con caprichosos colores y formas nos deleitan con cada atardecer, amanecer o lo que fuere!!! 
Muy buenas fotos de todos, pero PaiMei74, me encantan los colores purpuras sobre el lago Sandoval... increible.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Algunas de Arequipa...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Ocaso*

Barranco, Diciembre del 2006


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ Bella foto!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow... excelente thread !


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

rafo18 said:


> Algunas de Arequipa...


WOW...I LOVE THIS PIXs....Arequipa se ve HERMOSA.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

QUE BACAN ESTE THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Uno de los mejores hilos que he visto recientemente en el foro. Excelentes fotos, para usar de pantalla en tu compu.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*QUE HERMOSAS FOTOS*

LOS CIELOS FUERA DE LIMA SON PRECIOSOS, SOBRETODO LOS SERRANOS, TAMBIEN LOS SELVATICOS, LOS DEL NORTE Y LOS DE LIMA CUANDO POR CASUALIDAD NO ESTA NUBLADO.
ATARDECER EN MI DISTRITO MIRAFLORES LIMA:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*EL SOL TODAVIA NO SE HA OCULTADO*


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Lima en llamas


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

*que thread tan bonito!!!*

q thread tan super! creo q me encanto cada foto que vi. hace tiempo q no entraba al foro y me sorprendio este thread.. estan muy cheveres las fotos q han posteado.. los felicito a todos por compartir sus fotos! 

bueno.. aqui algunas fotos mias  espero q les gusten

esta foto la tome desde el piso 12 de un edificio cerca a plaza bolognesi.. se ve todo Lima desde ahi 










estas son por mi casa.. marbella 




















y estas son en canta  a unas horas de lima


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

No me acuerdo bien donde tome esta foto ( creo que en Huaraz ) , ahi va










Lluvia en un lado ... sol en el otro










Esta no es en el Peru ... pero me gusta , so ...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ Es tuya? està muy buena.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

J3R3MY said:


> ^^ Es tuya? està muy buena.


Si. Tenia mas , tenia fotos de rayos en un cielo completamente negro , una que parecia un infierno y mas , pero se perdieron en mi antigua compu.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Esta es la mas espectacular del thread !!!! Mis felicitaciones!!!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Todas las fotos están bellas, pero más me fascinan las de Lima y el mar.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> Esta es la mas espectacular del thread !!!! Mis felicitaciones!!!!


Asu!!!!!! Me quede sin palabras....


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*QUE BELLAS FOTOS*

TOOOODAS ESTAN ESPECTACULARES, PARECEN PINTURAS, A VECES NO VEMOS PARA ARRIBA, Y NOS PERDEMOS LO QUE TENEMOS, DE AHORA EN ADELANTE MIRARE SIEMPRE EL CIELO, AUNQUE ACA SIEMPRE ESTA NUBLADO.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que hermosas fotos de verdad !!! Me dejaron maravillado !

Aqui va mi aporte: Cielo de Trujillo, en el atardecer del dia de hoy viernes 20 de abril a las 4 y 15 p.m.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Seria interesante que hayan por ahi de vez en cuando fotitos que combinen skyline de ciudades pero con enfoque en el cielo como composicion fotografica ...


----------

